# 音译



## dolmens

[移自这个帖子]
说句题外话。
ultimatum曾经被翻译成_哀的美敦书_，awful. 意译始终是不如音译来得快，但汉字在音译时又没有谚文假名方便。何解？


----------



## M Mira

普通話的音節結構偏簡單，最多只能做到[(子音)(i/u/ü)(母音)(i/u/n/ng)]，而且還有很多限制，在模擬其他語言的音節的時候相當困難。例如說screams，在不改變原本的音值的狀況下s, k, r, i, m, s每個音都要一個漢字才能表達，足足有六倍之多。


----------



## dolmens

是的，普通话没有n/ng之外的辅音韵尾。Beckham普通话译成贝克汉姆，广州话译成碧咸。
不过日文也有这个问题，他也译得很长。


----------



## M Mira

假名也沒有特別方便吧？有很多是改變了原本的假名達成的，像是u打濁點變成v-，用「小寫」的假名來反切(ウ+濁點+小エ->ヴェ, "ve", ト+小ウ-> トゥ)，拿促音(下個子音延長)表達前個母音縮短(カップ kappu表"cup")，純粹是因為是表音文字可以被拿來這樣用的關係吧。


----------



## dolmens

是的，假名外来词总是很长很长，不得已他也只好省略掉几个音节。音节文字的缺陷。

普通话来音译的话，音节一样会很长，另外汉字本身的字意会造成困扰，音译时反而没有假名方便。


----------



## M Mira

dolmens said:


> 另外汉字本身的字意会造成困扰，音译时反而没有假名方便。


其實這有點見仁見智，例如說中文「阿根廷」或戰前日文「白耳義」仔細想想都不太文雅，但似乎也沒人在意的樣子。


----------



## dolmens

也可能是熟悉之后就没有再觉得汉字碍眼了。
比如我第一次看到马杀鸡惊掉下巴，现在看来也觉得很自然。还有佛经里的那些译文，刚开始不熟悉，完全不知道这些字放在一起做什么，现在了解了也就觉得没什么了。


----------



## SuperXW

葡萄牙也表示很纳闷……
BTW你们这帮人到底懂多少种语言……（待删。）


----------



## M Mira

SuperXW said:


> 葡萄牙也表示很纳闷……


這大概是從日文複製來的，「葡萄牙」三個字音讀可以唸成budouga, 跟portugal還算聽得出來的程度。

還有瑞典瑞士是粵語。


----------



## dolmens

其实我是喜欢音译，意译总感觉是被加工过的，很多时候不恰当地夹带了译者的个人理解，有把原意变窄或者变宽的可能，极端情况下都有可能完全错误。

看看这个帖子 culture roots所引起的争论，感觉我们讲华语的人士真是好辛苦。日本人肯定就不会有这个烦恼啦，管他们什么杂志什么电影，假名转写一下Ok啦。


----------



## ElGarcia

You still need to explain the meaning to people who do not understand the original language though, unless you suggest completely abandoning Chinese to adopt another language (e.g., English). But until the whole world use the same language you'll always have the translation problem. It is not peculiar to Chinese.


----------



## dolmens

You don't need to explain everything to readers, for they should lookup dictionaries if they don't understand.
即使字典里没有这个词，好象也不是什么大事，反正你真的需要了解的话，你得自己去看这个杂志或者这个电影。至少日本人是这么干的，他们还不是活的好好的。


----------



## ElGarcia

Depends on who your readers are- if you face a picky audience and make a living from it, you don't ask them to "look it up yourself".


----------



## dolmens

如果把这个Roots杂志翻译成芦茨，我想中国的读者可能不会答应。
但我确信日本人在引入或介绍杂志或者电影时，会直接用假名转写，不管读者是否理解，也不管这个词在字典中是否存在。我看过很多这样的例子。


----------



## ElGarcia

You are touching a very sensitive nerve of many Chinese speakers (haha). Well let's say what works in one country or culture doesn't always work as well in another.


----------



## dolmens

意译太累了，比如美剧mad men，译成广告狂人，就不得已去掉了双关。


----------

